# 悪しき感情 or 悪感情



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I would like to wonder about something: 
What is the difference between 悪しき感情 or 悪感情 (when it comes to emotion). I know the two are meaning bad in some ways but is there a stronger term than the other?
For example:
女への悪しき感情 and 女への悪感情, what is the difference?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## Shiratori99

I've never encountered either of these expressions. 嫌悪感 is more common I think.


----------



## JapanForever

Well I found it in a visual novel so I wondered.


----------



## Cowrie

Hi there! 


Shiratori99 said:


> 嫌悪感 is more common I think.




To me, without further context, 悪感情 is simple: If you have 女への悪感情, you hate women. You probably don’t want women. 

悪しき感情 gives me a lot more complex impression. If you said you have (or more likely, can’t stop having) 女への悪しき感情, I’d imagine you want to abuse women. You probably want women. 

I feel, though, there is huge room for different interpretations depending on context, as always.


----------



## JapanForever

Abuse women ?
For the context 悪しき感情 is when a guy is bothered by a girl's words. There is this 女への悪しき感情.
But which one shows the most of ill intention?


----------



## Cowrie

JapanForever said:


> For the context 悪しき感情 is when a guy is bothered by a girl's words. There is this 女への悪しき感情.


Very intriguing. What did you think it meant? 



JapanForever said:


> But which one shows the most of ill intention?


I find it very hard to compare the two on the same scale. 悪しき感情 can be totally different from 悪感情 in meaning. 悪しき感情 can represent more complex ideas, for example, dark, malicious, evil, immoral, and sinful emotions/desires. It also carries some special, dramatic and archaic sounding effect (it’s not something we use in our normal, everyday conversation, just in case).


----------



## JapanForever

Well for the context I found this word 悪しき感情 , that was a guy who argued with a girl he doted on. Then he said for the first time he had 悪しき感情 so...


----------



## Cowrie

Are there any other words before and after 女への悪しき感情?


----------



## JapanForever

Yes. He tried to wipe these 悪しき感情 toward her by trying to talk to her as kindly as usual. (The two people are rather close actually)


----------



## Cowrie

Can you type exactly what it is in Japanese?


----------



## JapanForever

Okay.
自分が悪いのか、 それとも女が悪いのか
初めて、 今まで溺愛してきた女の存在と、 自分の心反発するような感情が、 彼の中に生まれていた。 
女への悪しき感情彼に気づき、 それをい去ろうと彼は、 いつもあり優しい声をかけた (basically)


----------



## Cowrie

Hmm. Sounds like it’s simply used for that dramatic sounding effect.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay so it may be translated as "unpleasant, bothering" there?


----------



## Cowrie

If you wish, why not, I’d say. 
One thing I’d like to point out just in case is, 悪しき感情 is referring back to 反発するような感情. 

It may be helpful for other Japanese learners who visit here if you correct typos in post #11.


----------



## JapanForever

I see. What does 反発するような感情 mean by the way?


----------

